# Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2011)

*Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011


----------



## FrittenFett (21. April 2011)

*Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*





Das ist echt alles, was man zu dem Teil sagen kann. Ausserdem frage ich mich, warum sie nicht einfach einen 200mm Lüfter drauf gesetzt haben - war ja beim Prototypen (Godhand) so.


----------



## PEG96 (21. April 2011)

*Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Damit dürfte man doch aktuelle Prozis auch passiv kühlen können oder nicht?


----------



## s|n|s (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Würde mich interessieren, wer oder was das 1,5kg-Monster festhalten soll.


----------



## fireball (21. April 2011)

*Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Es schönes Monster...
Die Bilder sind toll, aber was mal wirklich interessant wäre und leider fehlt sind Bilder wie der Kühler auf einem Mainboard aufgebaut aussieht
und wie der Halter von dem Teil aufgebaut ist.


----------



## crytake (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

hm...die Bodenplatte hätte man auch aus Kupfer machen sollen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Was meinst du mit Bodenplatte?


----------



## streega (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Und wo baue ich die Grafikkarte ein ?!


----------



## Chrissi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Das Ding ist echt nen Monster, da muss man ja Angst haben das bei dem Gewicht das Mainbord durchbricht.


----------



## TerrorTomato (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, wer oder was das 1,5kg-Monster festhalten soll.


 
push-pins

Ich stelle mir eher die Frage wer so ein ding überhaupt einbauen möchte? oder gar erst in welches Case??


----------



## Sushimann (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



streega schrieb:


> Und wo baue ich die Grafikkarte ein ?!


 

die kann man irgendwo dadrin verstecken


----------



## Aradisa (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Der Susanoo wird sicherlich für Extremeübertackter im offenen Testaufbau interresant sein.


----------



## True Monkey (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



Aradisa schrieb:


> Der Susanoo wird sicherlich für Extremeübertackter im offenen Testaufbau interresant sein.




Nööp ....da setzte ich eine wakü ein genau so wie jeder andere ExOCer 

@topic

Monster ohne daseinsberechtigung da man für das Geld auch eine H70 bekommt die diesen Kühler in nichts nachsteht ....inkl. Lautstärke


----------



## Eyezz_Only (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



master_of_disaster schrieb:


> push-pins
> 
> Ich stelle mir eher die Frage wer so ein ding überhaupt einbauen möchte? oder gar erst in welches Case??


 
Hab ja schon überlegt ihn zu holen, also quasi als Ersatz für meine Seitentür für meinen Chieftech CS2001D.

Oder man fräst halt n Stück aus der Tür raus und setzt die Kühlrippen eben da rein.
Mal was anderes als dauernd ein Fenster an der Seite  .


----------



## Less_Is_More (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

wer hat sich denn dieses teil ausgedacht?!
wusste garnicht das man bei scythe während der arbeit trinken darf


----------



## Squarefox (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



crytake schrieb:


> hm...die Bodenplatte hätte man auch aus Kupfer machen sollen...


 
Die Bodenplatte wird aus Kupfer sein. Es ist bloss vernickelt...


----------



## m3ntry (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Ich finde das das Teil abartig ausschaut


----------



## Darkfleet85 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Abartig, Extrem, Übertrieben = Einfach nur geil , 

Hier noch ein Bild das ich gefunden habe, Quelle PCGH, 
Und nein, das ist kein mATX Board


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2010/03/Scythe-Susano-02.jpg


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. April 2011)

Einfach nur krank, für die ottonormal Oc'ler nicht zu gebrauchen.  Aber für Modder evtl interessant. Der Anstoß den aus dem seitenfenster ragen zu lassen find ich gut.


----------



## Heinoneon (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Vor inbetriebnahme ist es wichtig das Gehäuse am Schreibtisch fest zu binden!!! Fluggefahr!!!


----------



## jackschubi (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Wäre da nicht einfach ein 200mm Lüfter sinnvoller?(leiser, billiger)


----------



## HAWX (21. April 2011)

True Monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Monster ohne daseinsberechtigung da man für das Geld auch eine H70 bekommt die diesen Kühler in nichts nachsteht ....inkl. Lautstärke



Der sousano kühlt die umliegenden komponenten mit. Da hat scythe sich schon was gedacht, ob es was bringt ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



> ob es was bringt ist eine andere Frage.



Das ist der Punkt...
PCGH hat das ja getestet, die NB und Ram Temp war ein wenig niedriger, also ein paar °C (weiß es leider nicht mehr genau) - aber wen interessiert das?


----------



## Smokey Skull (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

wäre auch das erste was ich machen würde, die 4 lüfter runterreisen und einen 200er drauf..... hat einfach mehr sinn


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Hätte ich keine Wakü, wär das Ding was für mich.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



jackschubi schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht einfach ein 200mm Lüfter sinnvoller?(leiser, billiger)



Der Luftdruck ist bei 4 Lüftern aber weitaus höher las bei einem großén. Auch wenn der Durchsatz womöglich kleiner ist.

Würde das Ding gern mal in nem Case sehen...am liebsten würd ichs haben


----------



## VNSR (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



Aradisa schrieb:


> Der Susanoo wird sicherlich für Extremeübertackter im offenen Testaufbau interresant sein.


 
Überhaupt nicht. Denn das Ding liefert im Gegensatz zum Thermalright Silverarrow nur minimale Temperaturvorteile im Zehntelbereich. Es ist einfach nur das Gegenteil von innovativ und Effizienz.


----------



## Less_Is_More (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

keiner will es haben - aber auf den testbericht sind alle scharf


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Wenn das so weiter geht montiert man Hardware auf Kühlern - und nicht Kühler auf Hardware


----------



## X6Sixcore (21. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Habe ehrlich überlegt ihn mir zu holen.

Aber dann habe ich den Testbericht in der PCGH 4/11 gelesen und war geheilt.

Beinahe 38 Dezibel auf Vollast und dann die magere Kühlleistung trotz der vielen Pipes.

Jetzt warte ich bis fast Mitte Mai auf meinen Genesis...

MfG


----------



## marwo (22. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



Heinoneon schrieb:


> Vor inbetriebnahme ist es wichtig das Gehäuse am Schreibtisch fest zu binden!!! Fluggefahr!!!


 

Demnächst gibt es Gegengewichte bei PCGH im Test, womit man das Gleichgewicht ausgleichen kann.


----------



## matteo92 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Total übertrieben aber mich würden mal die Temps interessieren


----------



## shorty71 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Die Temps sind sicher net besser als bei aktuellen Top-Kühlern. Nur weil das Ding groß ist, kühlt er nicht besser als andere Vertreter seiner Gattung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



shorty71 schrieb:


> Die Temps sind sicher net besser als bei aktuellen Top-Kühlern. Nur weil das Ding groß ist, kühlt er nicht besser als andere Vertreter seiner Gattung.


 
Doch bei Luftkühlern sagt die Grösse schon was aus, kommt auf die Kühlfläche an und die ist sehr gross bei diesem Kühler.
Natürlich auch auf die Beschaffenheit und Konstruktion, (Wie die Heatpipes gemacht/verbunden sind etc)

Hätt ich keine Wakü, hätt ich mir den schon bestellt 

So wies aussieht ist der wie der Scythe Musashi gemacht, hatte den mal auf einer 5850 und der hat wirklich sehr gut gekühlt!(für den Preis und Gewicht)


----------



## PC-Doc (23. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

Wie soll ich denn den in mein MiniITX-Gehäuse bekomm? 
Mit ner MiniITX-Platine dran siehts aus als hätt man sich ne Netzwerkkarte an die Heizung gehangen.


----------



## FrittenFett (23. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*



> Wie soll ich denn den in mein MiniITX-Gehäuse bekomm?



Ganz einfach: Mit der Flex.


----------



## Poempel (23. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

und wann kommt der scythe godhand?


----------



## FrittenFett (23. April 2011)

*AW: Monsterkühler Scythe Susanoo: endlich im Handel, Test schon in PCGH 04/2011*

öhm, der Godhand war der Prototyp vom Susanoo?!

Ich hätte viel lieber den GPU Ninja.


----------

